# What should I do for my damaged hair??



## paigenyna (Jul 26, 2012)

I have damaged, frizzy, bra-snap length hair that is heavily highlighted. Next week I'm quitting the bleaching and going back to my natural brown color. A year ago it was permed.

I'm trying to get it healthier and more manageable. I'm going to explain my hair care routine. If any of you could tell me if I'm doing anything I shouldn't be doing and some things I could try, it would be greatly appreciated. My other post has products I'm thinking of trying!

Here is my hair care routine:

I wash my hair with Matrix Biolage Ultra-Hydrating shampoo (Just using this up, I plan to switch to something else, preferably Bedhead -love that brand) and condition with Bedhead Self Absorbed. I do not wash it every day. I wash it once to twice a week if I'm not doing much to my hair. Although every night when I shower I almost always condition my hair (Is this bad?). I do a lot outside so I sweat alot, and if I don't at least get my hair wet I feel like it's so gross. If I'm doing some mousse-ing or something like that I wash my hair the next day to get that out, which means I end up washing three times a week sometimes. Never ever every day though!

After the shower, I use Beyond The Zone Protein Cocktail to detangle (Bought it as a leave-in conditioner and it did nothing for my hair so I'm using it up as a detangler), gently comb with a wide-tooth comb (I start at the ends and work my way up). Once a week I will then spray on CHI Keratin Mist. Then, regardless, I apply Bedhead After Party smoothing cream (I can't get by without this!).

If I blow dry my hair, I then apply Beyond The Zone Frizz Zapper serum and Silk Elements Megasilk Heat Protection spray (Sadly it's not the olive oil kind. The baby powder smelling kind -- ewww), occassionally So Gorgeous volumizing blow dry gel (RARELY). Then I blow dry with an old Vidal Sasoon.

If I straighten, I then spray a tad bit more Megasilk or Got2B Guardian Angel (using that up) and straighten with a Sally's GVP flat iron (LOVE THAT IRON!â™¥)

Once a week or once a month if I forget to, I do an olive oil treatment. I put olive oil on my hair and leave on for at least 15 minutes (Sometimes overnight) and then shower and wash it out.

What do you think of my routine? Is there anything I should be doing different? Different products, etc? On my other topic I list products I want to try so if you could check that out and tell me what you think that would be great.

Thanks!


----------



## wannabepoet (Jul 26, 2012)

first thing i would do and have done is switch to a sls free shampoo. i have been using a sls free shampoo and my hair has never looked better. i have butt length hair and since i am almost 63 it is silver in spots. i also use a conditioner. i really don't think it matters what sls free shampoo you use as long as you use it on a regular basis. usually these kinds of shampoos don't build up in the hair. try using this for at least 6 weeks and your hair should be less damaged and less dry. google sls free shampoos.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jul 26, 2012)

A few ideas - this is what I do:

Use a baby shampoo - it is sulfate free and quite inexpensive

Use coconut oil - apply it prior to shampoo and leave on for several hours or as long as possible, then shampoo. The baby shampoo will remove the oil.

Consider applying the serum to wet hair rather than when it is dry


----------



## alphaloria (Jul 26, 2012)

This is what I would recommend. I have dry, fine, fragile curly hair so I am constantly trying to prevent damage before it starts and keep it as healthy as possible.

For your pre-shampoo oil, try heating the olive oil in the microwave if you don't already. Alternatively you can use coconut oil, which has more saturated fat. Another thing that works nicely if you don't mind spending the money is PhytoPhytopolleine scalp stimulant.

Switch to a shampoo free of sodium laurel or laureth sulfates. Sulfates are harsh detergents that strip natural moisture from your scalp, and a healthy scalp produces healthy hair.

Switch to a conditioner free of silicones. Silicones coat your hair and leave build-up on the scalp, weigh hair down, and don't actually moisturize. You want to find a nourishing light conditioner for your condition-only washes (which are good to do), and a heavy duty deep conditioner for 2-4 times a month.

As for deep conditioning, I love love love PhytoSpecific Intense Nutrition shampoo &amp; mask. It's expensive but IMO worth it. If you are looking for something less expensive, look for products made for Black hair that are oil-rich and rinse-out - many are leave in, which will be too much if your scalp produces its own oils.

If you use a leave-in conditioner, again look for something silicone-free.I found Beautiful Curls for fine hair at my local Whole Foods. It's a shea butter and coconut oil based product that sinks into the hair strand but won't weigh it down.

Finally, invest in an absorbent hair towel and lay off blow drying and heat styling for awhile. Your hair will bounce back that much more quickly.


----------



## Gina Cordoba (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi, In my opinion you are using too many chemicals in you hair. Even if you wash them out there still is some left. My hair routine only consists of shampoo (everyother day) I condition from my ears down (never the scalp). I do not use leave in conditioner but there is nothing wrong with it as long as you use the right one. Sleek look by Matrix is an excellent shappoo and conditioner. I do deep condition everyother week. With almosd oil. I find that olive oil is hard to get off my hair, but that's my personal opinion. I use coconut oil every single day. I leave it all day since I only wash my hair every other day. It has restore my hair and I am split-ends free. Also Coconut Oil is the most resistant to heat of any major cooking oil in the world. It can withstand 170 degrees Fahrenheit without any molecular damage. (you can google it if you want to). Is also a natural way to treat your hair. I am going to give you a natural recepie for my hair, I leave it on for 30 to 45 mins... Two raw eggs, 2 tablespoons of pure almond oil, 2 tablespoon of extra virgin coconut oil. Mix them all and apply freely to scalp and hair. After 30 - 45 mins watch with cold to lukewarm water (you don't want the egg to cook while is still on you hair). Shampoo normally. Apply apple cider vinegar to the top of your hair (trust me), leave it on for 5 minutes And wash off. Apple cider vinegar Is a natural way to clean your hair without any harsh chemicals, plus it give a lot of natural shine to it. Apple cider vinegar removes unwanted build up that is left behind by shampoo. (I know the smell sucks) And be careful not to get it in your eyes. It burns. I attached the links to the almond oil and coconut oil I use. (deleted links per Terms of Service) I hope you see results  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## paigenyna (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks guys! I got a Sally's gift card for Christmas last year and went crazy on the hair products... Shame on me. And so now I'm just trying to use all the unnecessary up. I'm definintely going to look for sulfate free shampoo and silicone free conditioner and try those natural recipies.

Gina Cordoba, I don't have any almond oil, would olive oil substitute okay?

Have any of you tried the "Sunday shampoo" ? I think that's what it's called... I heard it is supposed to wash out all product buildup, once a week or something like that.

I've been hearing alot about Mane N Tail horse shampoo &amp; conditioner. I thought about trying it but then I thought about how my hair is color treated so I wondered if it would still be a good idea because of the damage my hair has.

Have any of you heard good things about Bedhead's Urban Antidote line, with the shampoo/conditioner combos designed for different levels of damage?

Thanks again!


----------



## Gina Cordoba (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi again, Olive oil is just fine. I have not tried the Sunday wash, I'm a bit concern about the fact that is a one day use? Perhaps too harsh?. It may be worth the try, but as you have already state it, you have damaged hair and do not want to cause any further unnecessary damage. If I read it clearly you want to got back to your natural color. There is a product I use to deep condition, again this is completely natural and there will be no damage done, is called Godrej Nupur Mehendi Powder 9 Herbs Blend, is very inexpensive $3.97. It darkens your hair and it restores the health in your hair. I had frezze hair, with split ends but since I started using that blend and coconut oil, my hair has never been more beautiful. You said you bleached you hair so i recommend adding some indigo (inexpensive natural product) that darkens your hair naturally. If you planning on trying this out, it will take you some time, at least 4 hrs in your hair, but you will not regret it. I have also used Aussie Sydney Smooth 3 Minute Miracle Smoothing Treatment, is amazing, you c.an get this a Walmart or Walgreens. I added the links to all 3 products and you can judge by the reviews. I have used them and I like them all. (deleted link per Terms of Service)


----------

